# V boys and V girls



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Skyy joined our family a few months ago, prior to her we never had a girl dog and it is so interesting to watch Skyy and Max together.

My daughter says: She is such a girly girl! It's true - Skyy is so delicate and sweet!

When Max is getting ready for bed, he just plops on his blanket vs. Skyy is carefully settling down.
Max is a messy eater (although he picks up after himself), Skyy on other hand eats like a lady.
When they run, it's like watching a gazelle and a bear, but both of them play hard with body slamming and gator teeth!

She is more independent - on a hike she does not stay around us, when Max (and our previous 2 V boys) ALWAYS stay within 100 feet. 

Both of our V's are very smart and sweet and so very different! 

Tell me about your V!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/personality-of-female-vizsla-chloe.html


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

We have a male and female too. However, there's a big age difference between them (he's 6 years older than her) so it's hard to tell how many of their differences are puppy/adult dog differences vs. male/female differences.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I read RBDs post and it made me think of this. 

Flynn was stronger/faster than Luna is when he was her age. But, she is lighter and more agile. She's a better climber and jumper (and don't get me wrong she's still lightening fast) but he had more raw power.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash and Lucy gently get on the dog beds without disturbing or stepping on another dog. June who thinks she is queen bee will step and lay on the other dogs till they move over. She will also give them the evil eye if they even think about doing it to her. She is the same way with people, if you sit on the floor to play with them. The others are easy but June will just flop in your lap.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

SkyyMax said:


> Skyy joined our family a few months ago, prior to her we never had a girl dog and it is so interesting to watch Skyy and Max together.
> 
> My daughter says: She is such a girly girl! It's true - Skyy is so delicate and sweet!
> 
> ...


So I personally prefer girl dogs, but I think I may go outside my box and my next one will be a boy... as there are qualities I see more often in boys that i think would provide less of a challenge. I have trained more boy vizslas than girls so while I don't have many girls to compare Luna to I def. have the boys to compare to.

Play: Boys are much like you describe, they run like tanks and don't really bother to slow down to avoid collision. I see this with most breeds really. Luna on the other hand is a master at maneuvering and if they have size on her and thus technically can outrun her, she can outmaneuver them 10xs over. She has taught her tricks to quite a few dogs she plays with which is fun to see. When she is in the mood to play ruff she really sounds mean but it's totally normal and really it's mostly talk and very little contact. Indoors she is much more into play than outdoors. Outdoors she just wants to run and hunt, usually she loses interest in her boyfriends pretty quickly outdoors. Despite this the boys keep trying to play lol.

Training: While the boys tend to be much slower to mature, they also seem to put less into blowing you off than the girls (or my girl). While Luna herself is a HUGE thinker and observer the boys tend to jump right in without thinking. Lessons can take a bit longer to sink in with boys, but lessons with Luna take longer as she wants to challenge so often. You have to outsmart Luna more than the boys. The boys tend to be pleasers more often, thus are often softer and clingier too. Luna is independent, independent, and independent. While on runs she hardly ever checks back for more than .5 seconds and is off again, she does so mainly to beat me to the punch. The boys on the other hand may not check back but it's because they simply didn't think to as they are just in their own world of happiness lol.

Boys are goofier IMO and more distracted by nature... but I also have a rather serious girl overall (too much like me!). She takes after her grandmother in her need to be in control with dogs. She needs proper greetings with polite energy from the other dog, if you come at her like a tank she will correct right away... can't really blame her for that. The boys on the other hand sniff and move right on usually.

Luna had to learn how to sleep near Wyatt our lab, he is the type to climb up whether there is room or not and just flop down on whatever and whomever... Luna would climb up and if she felt there was not enough room for her little self she would stand there and whine. She has gotten SO much better about this and will lay right on top of wyatt, as she has learned this is actually just fine by both. Kinda cool to see her transformation with that.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

AKG, our Luna's sound very much alike.


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

flynnandlunasmom said:


> AKG, our Luna's sound very much alike.


lol you have a Lunatic too??? This turns out to be a rather popular name among the Vizsla girls... I know another local vizsla girl named Luna too. But after the weeks of name searching it was the only thing that worked. Nice she is not alone ;-)


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I've got two girls and love them to pieces  They are VERY different! Sophie, the oldest, is our lady, and Pacsirta is.... ummm, well, a tomboy. In fact, my husband once said she was supposed to be a boy Vizsla! : 

Sophie drinks water like a lady - you can only see her tongue. Pacsirta will place half her muzzle in the bowl and then drag another liter around the house on the floor. 

Sophie curls up on her bed when she's ready to go to sleep. Pacsirta on the other hand will flop to the ground with a loud noise. 

Sophie chews on bones nicely and quietly, and when she's done, she'll leave the bone on the mat and go lay down. Pacsirta will chew on her bone so loud you can hear it thru walls and floors. She will carry then bone everywhere with her, then drop it making a very loud noise, pick it back up, then drop it at another spot. I always know if she's not on her floor mat without being in the room! 

When Sophie says "Hi", she wiggles her butt lighlty and slightly whines. When Pacsirta says "Hi" she jumps up in the air in circles 180 degrees....and then tries to lick your face while at it!

I wonder what it would be like to have a Vizsla boy


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

AKG,we had originally planned on calling her Fiona but the first night we had her she howled at the moon with her piercing little puppy howl and we knew right then her name had to be Luna. 

We have a Flynn and I have since found out there at least are one or two other Flynn's on this forum as well.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/07/personality-of-female-vizsla-chloe.html


*RBD*, I've read about the personality of your Chloe and the attributes are pretty much the same as my girl now ;D ;D ;D

I have seen now few Vs here but she's definitely the fastest of all. Agility of my girl is outstanding and I haven't met a dog yet ( and we've met so many in different types and sizes ) who is as fast and agile as my pup.
And she is a big big big retriever. What you throw - she will bring it back always!! Even at home she _constantly_ brings/holds something in her mouth, her leash, the kitchen towel, the toilet paper - what ever she can find. I know most Vs like to carry something in their mouth but I think our pup does is really all the time. Her sister doesn't do that.

She is a really independent girl. Checks back shortly ( sometimes she will stop and wait me to reach her nearer ) and will always be in the front- few meters ahead. This is what she really likes.

This is what my breeder sent me when she let us choose between two pups but recommended us our V ( Ms.Pink ):

_I give you the choice, however my recommendation would be Ms Pink. Both pups are nice looking pups, Ms Pink is a tad better though. She is a little bit more lively out of the two pups but calms down quickly. 
Ms Pink - Medium size show quality female with excellent proportions and correct light footed movement. Smart and alert, active & playful, confident, independent, relatively calm, happy go lucky nature, very affectionate, can be left by herself ._

I know she would be a great field dog. I see it when we're out on a open field with full of birds and squirrels. I think it's the way she acts - surprises me every time. It's the detail and the 'small things' which she takes care of and shows me how smart she is and how she can already think of her own what the best would be...even no one ever showed her something regarding hunting on the field. 8) (I'll have to take a Video and post it on youtube.) Unfortunetaly we can't hunt here but she's happy with her life with us and we try our best to keep her busy mentally and physically.

Sometimes I wish she would be more clingy but I love just how she is.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep, my little girl is a lot more gentle and polite than the boys. But she is also more independent, way more stubborn and incredibly prey driven!  She's also the highest energy dog I've ever had. Higher than both the boys and one of the highest energy GSP's i've seen. Took her for a two hour bush walk today and she did not stop sprinting from the moment we started till we got back in the car. she running around the back paddock now chasing birds. She has some energy that's for sure.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

This is so interesting bec as Penny is coming into her own it's incredible how different she is from Dozer. I just said the other day I bet she'd be awesome in the field, ESP compared to Dozer. They were both hunting flies in the house difference being he gets distracted by our cooking whereas she is distracted by nothing. She just seems to be so much more agile and smarter than him. Boyf likes to remind me that Dozer does have disabilities but still, it's amazing. She's not even 5 mos and she already taught herself how to get ice from the freezer dispenser door AND she's started pawing at door knobs! She loves to lay outside in the yard by herself where Dozer will not leave our side at home. She will even sit at a distance already, tried it on a whim, but Dozer still comes before sitting. Anyhow, getting off topic but I'm so amazed at all the little differences. She's known to us as penny the pistol and we know we're in for a ride with her.


----------

